# Buffer piece returns to buffer position?



## walkerneo (May 23, 2010)

I used this tutorial: http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold
The link is broken, so if you need to see the page, view Google's cache of it.

I understand everything and I know the algorithms, but I don't understand how I avoid putting the buffer piece in the buffer position. The tutorial says that if, during a cycle, the piece that belongs in the buffer position moves back to the buffer position, then you move it to an unsolved edge. I don't get this because the buffer piece could just keep going back into the buffer position. How do I avoid this? 

Sorry if this doesn't make sense.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 23, 2010)

the buffer piece will eventually go back to its own place. If the buffer piece is going to be solved, but the rest of the cube not, then just keep switching it out with another unsolved edge.

.. i think


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 23, 2010)

you kinda just have to go with it every time it comes back...or you could think about all the possible cycles for each unsolved edge you put it in and see which one would be the fastest...however it might take a longer amount of time than just going with the first one you pick.


----------



## walkerneo (May 23, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> the buffer piece will eventually go back to its own place. If the buffer piece is going to be solved, but the rest of the cube not, then just keep switching it out with another unsolved edge.
> 
> .. i think



That's the problem. Unless their is a way to avoid it, the buffer piece could return to its position every three pieces.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 23, 2010)

You need to do whats called "breaking into a new cycle" you shoot the solved piece in the buffer position to a unsolved edge and go from there.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 23, 2010)

walkerneo said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > the buffer piece will eventually go back to its own place. If the buffer piece is going to be solved, but the rest of the cube not, then just keep switching it out with another unsolved edge.
> ...



Yes. You will have to break into a new cycle perhaps several times in one solve.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 23, 2010)

walkerneo said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > the buffer piece will eventually go back to its own place. If the buffer piece is going to be solved, but the rest of the cube not, then just keep switching it out with another unsolved edge.
> ...



if you really need to avoid it that badly, look for the position that will be solved last and shoot the buffer to that


----------



## walkerneo (May 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> walkerneo said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



Yeah, thanks, I was thinking of that. I'm not sure how to find out what piece is going to be solved last though.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 23, 2010)

walkerneo said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > walkerneo said:
> ...


look through them all and/or guess


----------



## dillonbladez (May 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> walkerneo said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...


 or you could break into a new cycle every time. It's not too much work, and it will possibly be faster to just memo including breaking into new cycles compared to finding out which piece will be solved last.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes you get solves where you "brake the cycle" (aka getting rid of the buffer piece) many many times. Other times you only brake it once.


----------



## riffz (May 23, 2010)

Just break into new cycles whenever necessary. It doesn't matter which piece in the cycle you shoot to because the cycle's length will be the same and you will have to break into the same number of new ones.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 23, 2010)

walkerneo said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > the buffer piece will eventually go back to its own place. If the buffer piece is going to be solved, but the rest of the cube not, then just keep switching it out with another unsolved edge.
> ...



No it won't be always three pieces. Cycles can be 2 to 11 pieces long.



cincyaviation said:


> if you really need to avoid it that badly, look for the position that will be solved last and shoot the buffer to that



Err no. Not only does that waste time looking for the piece, it doesn't work. You'll still end up with the same amount of cycles and letters to memo.


----------



## Feryll (May 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> walkerneo said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



He said it *could* return every three pieces.
Catfish Creek

Yay for all the new blinds. I also learned from Joel's site.


----------



## riffz (May 23, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> walkerneo said:
> 
> 
> > dillonbladez said:
> ...



I think he probably meant every 3 swaps.


----------

